# 9 Gates of Hell Theme



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I would recommend reading Dante's Inferno for some classic ideas of what you'd find in hell. What was interesting is that according to Dante, the lowest circle of hell was completely void of any love or compassion, meaning that it was literally frozen. He describes the worst offenders who are stuck there. There are two guys frozen up to their necks, I can't remember the story perfectly as I read this is high school, Guy A forced Guy B and his family to starve, so now Guy B gnaws on the head of Guy A for eternity. Gruesome. 

Google imagery from Dante's Inferno. There's a lot of artwork about it. Might give you some ideas. You could even include something about the 7 deadly sins, or the sins of Dante's Inferno.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you Psox16


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Interesting idea, you could do themes with various rooms. Your bedroom could be the second circle of hell (lust), your kitchen with the food could be the third circle of hell (gluttony). Ha, your first circle of hell (Limbo) should be the bathroom! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(Dante)


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

Super old thread, but I've been dabbling on a Hell theme as well since I'm doing a demon costume myself. Wouldn't it be cool to have a halloween party and the theme would be Limbo, the first circle of Hell. Next year, it'd be the second circle, Lust, and the year after that the third, Gluttony and so on, and at every party there'd be foreshadowing of what's to come next year. Longwinded (if that's an appropriate term to use haha) but it'd be amazing!


----------

